#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-04
<androidbruce> valorie, im def not using unity. the ubuntu classic is all for me 
<valorie> I'm a kde person
<valorie> so I'm not touching the gnomie stuff at all
<valorie> how are you feeling about gnome 3?
<androidbruce> i like it, i need to install it again 
<valorie> http://rww.name/articles/grub2iso.html - might come in useful
<valorie> I haven't tried it yet
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-05
<iAmerikan> Hello..
<Salt> oooh
<Salt> official ubuntu release date
<Salt> we gonna have a burning party?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-06
<androidbruce> yay for ubuntu releases 
<gethaxbetch> :)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-07
<seattlegaucho> 20y of Linux: http://youtu.be/5ocq6_3-nEw
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-04
<bkerensa> valorie: booth kit is here.... so looks like you guys are all set for your booth
<bkerensa> ;D
<bkerensa> my hotel is booked and car
<Salt> bkerensa, for lfnw?
<bkerensa> Salt: yeah
<Salt> AWESOME!
<valorie> awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> getting so excited
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-05
<Salt> valorie, bkerensa anyone else, I just heard back from lfnw, no one has requested a space, since I'm registered for gslug someone else will need to do it
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-06
<bkerensa> valorie: ^
<valorie> I'll write an email requesting space tonight
<Salt> thanks valorie 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-04-02
<slick666> Hey All
<slick666> Coming to Visit the Seattle area and thought I would pop insto the WA loco and ask for any suggestions on places to put in my short list
<valorie> short list of what?
<valorie> there are a million places to see, and things to do
<valorie> but it depends on your interests, pocketbook, etc.
<valorie> anyway, slick666, talk more about what your interests are, and you'll get some feedback
